# Affichage plein écran avec Firefox



## heconseil (18 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis un adepte de Firefox pour de multiples raisons. Seulement, je suis bloqué à chaque fois que je veux utiliser un mode plein écran équivalent à ce qu'on trouve sur Safari avec Megazoom (qui utilise SIMBL).

Donc, je fais appel à vos bonnes oeuvres. Connaissez-vous un moyen, en dehors du plugin Fullerscreen qui fonctionne de façon insatisfaisante, pour afficher une page sur tout l'écran complet; mes recherches étant infructueuses.


----------



## BS0D (18 Octobre 2008)

malheureusement non... as-tu parcouru le site de mozilla pour voir si tu peux trouver ça? y'en a tellement... je suis sûr qu'un mec a dû penser à ça tu crois pas?


----------



## heconseil (19 Octobre 2008)

J'ai cherché du côté des forums Mozilla mais succès. Je pense qu'il doit bien avoir une solution.

Je suis dans l'espoir qu'un utilisateur mac me réponde.


----------



## GLX (20 Octobre 2008)

tu peux tester Plainview
en fait c'est navigateur  qui fonctionne en plein écran.


----------

